# Black Ice Emperor



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2005)

This was last night's labor, No shopping for me 

Emperor in Black Ice from Cave Creek Casting






Emperor in Spalted Yellow Birch





And last, a present for me, thanks to Ed (ed4copieds) & Dawn, for the lucky cabachon I recieved. I have been saving it for something special. So I made myself a new wax seal handle. This is the only way to seal and tamper proof your wrapped presents for those who just can't wait and have to peak  Thanks Dawn.






Buon Natale

Anthony


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Anthony,


Looks like Santa's Elf was making great pens ...and that seal look great!   Your black Ice Resin looks awesome!


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Who's Natalie??? BUON NATALE maestro.
> -Peter-



thanks Peter, .....but you stay up till 1 am making pens and things, then come down and open the pen store for last minute shoppers and expect to be able to spell and type []

Merry Christmas


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 24, 2005)

That Black Ice is looking good. Dont let your insurance guy know you have Black Ice laying around the shop, they'll raise your rates. I thought I was pretty good at this pen thing till I found you guys. Oh well, guess I just hafta get gooder.[]


----------



## woodpens (Dec 24, 2005)

Beautiful work, Anthony. I have got to order some of those kits. Your photography is certainly among the best I have seen by us turners.


----------



## airrat (Dec 24, 2005)

very nice Anthony.  I like the black ice one best.


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice.  Like the black ice.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 24, 2005)

Anthony,
Do you have a link for Cave Creek Casting? Love that color.
Greg


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GregMuller_
> <br />Anthony,
> Do you have a link for Cave Creek Casting? Love that color.
> Greg



Your looking at the link Greg [] Cave Creek Casting is what I call my PR casts I make.

Thanks for the comments. I'm actually selling some pens today for those last minute shoppers []


----------



## Scott (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Anthony!

Those pens are great!  But I am really take by that wax stamp!  Very nice!  So, do you have somebody that makes those stamps for you?

Scott.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 24, 2005)

Beautiful as usual![][][][][]


----------



## GregD (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you sure one of thoes Emperors don't have my name on it, Anthony ?


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, Anthony, I was really being impressed by the black ice and then I saw the birch. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## swm6500 (Dec 24, 2005)

Some more great work by Anthony.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2005)

Thnaks for the comments, Billy it took 2/3 times longer to make that yellow birch, even being stabalized. I found some of this stuff a couple years ago that was really nice, down to just a few sticks left.

Scott, I thought about carry wax seals in the store, but it is hard enough trying to get folks to buy a fountain pen and write, let alone finishiing the job the right way [] I like Ed's idea, making seals out of buttons, that sure would lower the cost. These were made in England.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 25, 2005)

Amazing, as usual Anthony.  The Black Ice is awesome.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2005)

Anthony,

As you may know, I don't see the posts over the weekend.  So, this is my first chance to say, "Nice work!!"  We knew the cab was in good hands-now you have proven it!!
[8D][8D]


----------

